# (Not quite) 20 Questions to your fursona



## Deleted member 132067 (Feb 5, 2020)

I feel like it's easy to struggle with the creation of a character. Where to begin and where to end? What things to add and what to avoid? There's probably dozens of better written, more thought out characters out there, how can I ever fit into this?

Back then, I once picked these questions up from a chapter of a roleplaying book, written for a German pen&paper game. (The chapter asked 20 questions to the reader, hence the name of this thread.)
I find it's both a solid foundation to base your character off, as well as a nifty tool to help with fleshing out your character (or in our case, the fursona) even more.
I encourage everyone who likes to create characters or has simply fun with roleplaying to look at this and give it a shot. Maybe even post it in here for others to look at.
This little mind game is supposed to help you understand your character better. With each added detail it's easier to depict the character in certain situations. Now you know exactly what they will order in a bar or say to a flirty stranger. What they would do in specific situations, or what they would try to avoid.


1) How does your sona look?
_This one will be easy to answer since most of you have one or more art pieces depicting your sona. Still, this is a good chance to think about clothing. What does your sona wear? Especially since character, hobby and the work/profession often dictate this choice._

2) What impressions does your sona leave to strangers?
_Do they move sluggish or elegant? Do they seem untouchable of friendly? Which things instantly come to mind when someone looks at your sona?_

3) How did your sona grow up?
_Do they have siblings and family? If so, which? What are their names and what’s your sonas relation and opinion of them? What profession have their elders learned, and are they still alive? Did your sona grow up in a village, city or somewhere else entirely? Was their childhood sheltered or tough, were there memorable events that took place which shaped them?_

4) Does your sona still have connection to people from their past?
_Family, friends? The first love who is now happily married to another, rivals, enemies?
_
5) Which places has your sona visited already?
_Did they ever leave their birthplace? If so, why?_

6) Is your sona religious, or do they believe in certain things?
_Maybe they adapted their elders beliefs, or had them forced upon them. Or they nearly escaped death, leading them to believe in something. Or not._

7) For which things would your sona risk their live?
_Would they even risk it for something in the first place? Or is this thrill the thing that makes it interesting to begin with? Would your sona ignore glory as long as the payment is good, or would they risk life for a belief, a friend or someone who orders them to do so?_

8) What is your sonas biggest wish?
_What are they things your sona dreams of in secret? To what lengths would they go to pursue their dream?_

9) What things is your sona afraid of?
_Are they trying to avoid their fears, or are they trying to confront them?_

10) What about morals and lawfullness?
_Would they try to steal lots of money if they had the chance to? What if the money belongs to an elderly women? Would they lie? What if they needed to do one or all of these things to protect a person who is dear to them?_

11) Does your sona have prejudices?
_Against whom or what? Maybe they developed it, or their parents or land has taught them?_

12) How precious is life to your sona?
_Is murder a craft like any other or will they try to protect life wherever they can? Are the lifes of some things or people worth more than others?_

13) Does your sona have a sense of beauty?
_Do they love music or art? Maybe they draw themselves or play an instrument? Can they appreciate the beauty of a sunset, or maybe the elegance of a duel? Do they care about the current fashion?_

14) What things does your sona like to eat and drink?
_Beer or wine? Meat or vegetables? Do they prefer sweeter things or hearty meals?_

15) What about love?
_Is your sona seductive or abstinent, experienced or shy and clumsy? How will they react when a curvaceous lady, or a muscular man tries to get their attention? Or are they taken? And if so, by whom? Or have they perhaps tragically lost their love?_

16) Does your sona have a dark secret from the past?
_Perhaps there is a debt from a past that still needs to be repaid? Maybe they have a personal enemy, or there’s something that can be used to blackmail them?_

17) What character traits define your sona?
_Are they calm or easily angered? Erratic or quiet? Proud or modest? Often lost in thoughts or spontaneous? Kind or rough? Serious or mischievous? Easily forgiving or vengeful? What things to they like the most, and what not?_


----------



## Zerzehn (Feb 5, 2020)

1) How does your sona look?
Ulrich wears usually simple clothes that are form fitting but not too tight. They're usually dark blue as to blend in with the darkness better. Basically clothes a parkour traceur would wear.

Sanya on the other hand, wears a nice red hoodie and black shorts.

2) What impressions does your sona leave to strangers?
I will describe each one in three words.

Ulrich: Secretive, silent and sardonic.

Sanya: Wild, brave if a bit insensitive.

3) How did your sona grow up?

Ulrich's parents are dead. Ulrich has learnt blacksmithing from his father and he never knew his mother. If he had any siblings, he doesn't know them.

Sanya will be a bit more in-depth.

Sanya's parents are divorced. He has an older half-brother, whom he lived with for a while. He also had an abusive step-father who was a veteran of a great war.

4) Does your sona still have connection to people from their past?

For both, no.

5) Which places has your sona visited already?

Ulrich never really stays in one place, at all for long.

Sanya, on the other hand, has emigrated from his home country. He lives elsewhere as he has traveled his new country on occasion.

6) Is your sona religious, or do they believe in certain things?

Both of my sonas are atheist.

7) For which things would your sona risk their live?

Ulrich would risk his life to destroy a threat he deems necessary to risk his life.

Sanya is the classic "I sacrifice myself for the one that I love" guy and would sacrifice it for a cause he deems good.

8) What is your sonas biggest wish?

Ulrich doesn't really have many dreams, as in the unforgiving world he lives in... They're easily crushed. But it's definitely to take down the warlords of Europe, one arrow at a time.

Sanya desires to achieve a career in a scientific field, and he's willing to do a lot bar a few things he would absolutely never do to achieve it.

9) What things is your sona afraid of?

Ulrich fears that he would one day, become injured to a point that he can never fight and is forced to settle down to a life he's unadjusted to.

Sanya fears having to return to the abusive situation he had escaped from, fearing that he would have to live a mediocre life for the rest of his.

10) What about morals and lawfullness?

Ulrich doesn't really care about laws much, considering he's a serial trespasser, kleptomaniac and the occasional assassin of certain figures.

Sanya is a bit more reserved but he is the sort to say use a VPN where it is illegal, considering that he believes it to be a moral imperative to not follow unjust laws.

11) Does your sona have prejudices?

Ulrich has prejudice against humans.

Sanya dislikes the religious.

12) How precious is life to your sona?

Ulrich tends to hold life in respect. Unless it's the higher up of an authoritarian regime. Then it's free game.

Sanya on the other hand, wouldn't be able to live with himself if he killed someone.

13) Does your sona have a sense of beauty?

Ulrich finds a lot of beauty in archery, in the way the arrow flies.

Sanya sees a lot of beauty in nature and this in fact, motivates him to his science degree.

14) What things does your sona like to eat and drink?

Ulrich likes seafood, as fresh as possible. Including if it's alive.

Sanya basically is a glutton who will eat anything not nailed down. He has a preference for Asian style food or spicy food however. _*Also extremely fond of chocolate.*_

15) What about love?

Ulrich tends to keep his sexual nature repressed, preferring to reserve with "someone who can keep up."

Sanya is more or less a demisexual, so he tends to only have atteaction after an emotional bond has been made.

16) Does your sona have a dark secret from the past?

Ulrich has the secret that he used to be human. Despite hating humans.

Sanya, on the other hand, has a dark secret that he's no longer religious and in love with his boyfriend from the rest of his family.

17) What character traits define your sona?

Ulrich is a secretive sort, retiring and disliking attention. He tends to be indirect and aloof. He has a noted cynical bend and in his head, likes to mock his enemy. Also pretty arrogant.

Sanya on the other hand, is outspoken and a bit more confrontational. He has a very zany sense of humor and tends to prefer to be underestimated by his enemy. He likes his alone time, however. He is fiercely loyal to a fault and in private, has no real sense of shame.

He's also blunter than an atom bomb.


----------



## EmmyCatto (Feb 5, 2020)

*1) How does your sona look?*
Damien is a fluffy cat with soft fur. In most cases, he is wearing a casual T-shirt and jeans. 

*2) What impressions does your sona leave to strangers?*
Most people perceive him as friendly, though they don't get to know him as much for how distant he is.

*3) How did your sona grow up?*
Damien lived with a loving mother and father, and a brother who didn't really like him. His brother would often tease him and be even more protective than his parents, to which Damien wasn't very fond of.

*4) Does your sona still have connection to people from their past?*
Not much in terms of old friends. He still keeps in touch with his parents from time to time.

*5) Which places has your sona visited already?*
Damien is not very outgoing and has not visited many places outside his state, but hopes to change that.

*6) Is your sona religious, or do they believe in certain things?*
No.

*7) For which things would your sona risk their live?*
For the few friends he has, Damien will do anything for them.

*8) What is your sonas biggest wish?*
Non-serious wish: All the mint candy in the world. Serious wish: peace among everyone and that everyone would get along.

*9) What things is your sona afraid of?*
Rational: Being truly alone without any connections to others. Irrational: Volcanoes.

*10) What about morals and lawfullness?*
Morality is very important to Damien as well as abiding to (most) laws. Above all, acting truthfully and sincerely is important to him.

*11) Does your sona have prejudices?*
Damien hates most humans, but doesn't like to hold grudges of any kind. He is content with other furries though.

*12) How precious is life to your sona?*
Sometimes, Damien will claim that he doesn't care, but in reality making the most out of life is important to him.

*13) Does your sona have a sense of beauty?*
Damien finds beauty in music, art, and nature. The arts in general are his passion.

*14) What things does your sona like to eat and drink?*
Mint candy is his favorite food, while apple juice is his favorite drink.

*15) What about love?*
He is taken by his wonderful boyfriend, although he has never met him outside the internet.

*16) Does your sona have a dark secret from the past?*
Nothing dark or secretive.

*17) What character traits define your sona?*
Damien is a sweet and caring cat. Although distant, he loves to makes other happy through kindness or any other means. Despite this, he isn't perfect and can get heated easily. He has anger issues. He hates to be alone.


----------



## Arnak (Feb 5, 2020)

1) How does your sona look
Arnak is part wolf and part dragon. The red parts of him are covered in scales while anything gray is fur. Though he conceals them beneath his robe, he has wings. His tail is long with a brush like tip.

2) What impressions does your sona leave to strangers?
He gives the impression of a powerful individual who can do just about anything to you if you displease him

3) How did your sona grow up?
His father was the court wizard to one of the first high kings, Arnak was his assistant. Arnak was always in tune with the forces of magic but with his father's help, he grew into a fine mage. He first began to grow cold towards normal people when he saw how poorly magic users were treated.

4) Does your sona still have connection to people from their past?
He's outlived everyone he's ever loved

5) Which places has your sona visited already
From the lost city of Atlantis to the well of souls, he's seen almost every magical location

6) Is your sona religious, or do they believe in certain things
He stopped believing when magic was deemed demonic

7) For which things would your sona risk their live
His collection of arcane knowledge and the few people who manage to get him to open up

8) What is your sonas biggest wish
To be reunited with his true love. Sadly, every resurrection spell hes found requires a human sacrifice

9) What things is your sona afraid of
A world where there is no magic, no wonder and no hope

10) What about morals and lawfullness
Chaotic good, many question his methods but in the end it's for the common good.

11)Does your sona have prejudices?
Mortals, they believe themselves superior yet they are so easily broken

12) How precious is life to your sona?
The life of a child is precious, but an adult is less precious. A child is full of wonder and imagination while adults throw those away in favor of logic and reason

13) Does your sona have a sense of beauty?
Arnak finds beauty in a world where magic and mortals co exist in peace. To him, there is little that is more beautiful than magic seen as a benevolent force

14) What things does your sona like to eat and drink
Exotic wines and just about any food (loves boar tho)

15) What about love
Arnak has loved many, lost them all. He'd prefer to keep his distance from others of either gender.

16) Does your sona have a dark secret from the past
He lost his temper and burned a couple villages down. The cries of innocent children still haunt him

17) What character traits define your sona
Arnak is the mysterious type who would prefer the rest of the world leave him alone. He doesn't hold the average mortal in high regard given their "magic is the work of the devil" mindset.

Inside, he's a lonely man who can never undo his wish for immortality and has almost gone crazy from losing all his loved ones


----------



## Diana Hollyfur (Feb 5, 2020)

*1. How does your sona look?*
Pretty sporty equine with a slightly full hips.

*2. What impressions does your sona leave to strangers?*
Friendly, but often people may find her over-talkative.

*3. How did your sona grow up?*
Grew up in loving family, with mother and father, who supported her in everything, not forcing to make any decisions, but always encouraged her to make own decisions.

*4. Does your sona still have connection to people from their past?*
Of course. Despite that she moved to another town (motivated by the lower house price), she keeps in touch with her family as well as with many former college coursemates and friends.

*5. Which places has your sona visited already?*
Moved to another town, not far from her hometown.

*6. Is your sona religious, or do they believe in certain things?*
No, not religious at all, but respects other's beliefs.

*7. For which things would your sona risk their live?*
Family and close ones.

*8. What is your sonas biggest wish?*
Live in the way she wants to, simply enjoying the life in quiet and friendly place.

*9. What things is your sona afraid of?*
Spiders. They will make her jump onto the table.

*10. What about morals and lawfullness?*
Always law abiding person, the biggest contravention is speed infringement, though she gets speed tickets not that rarely.

*11. Does your sona have prejudices?*
No, she doesn't.

*12. How precious is life to your sona?*
Absolutely. And she will try the best to protect it.

*13. Does your sona have a sense of beauty?*
Yes, she does. Being the carpenter and often making fine things, she always tries to hone her mastery and craft skills.

*14. What things does your sona like to eat and drink?*
Wine. Sometimes too much of wine. Vegetables, of course.

*15. What about love?*
She never takes romances seriously at the first, since she needs quite a time to understand what lies behind the feelings of the partner. She sees that romance as light love affair without the relative responsibilities? Yes, sure, but do not expect any serious attitude in this case. But if she feels that there's something way more serious behind... Oh, hold tight!

*16. Does your sona have a dark secret from the past?*
Everyone has their secrets, but in her case nothing that dark.

*17. What character traits define your sona?*
Friendly, overtalkative, sometimes light minded, curious and good-hearted equine next door.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 5, 2020)

*1) How does your sona look?*
Athletic but skinny. His fur is grey, and the fur on his torso and inner thighs is lighter grey. His tail has a white end. Rimna has a scar running through his ride side of the face - all the way from the forehead, down through his eyebrow, until it reaches his chin. His eyes are green.
He usually wears jeans and light coloured shirts. 

*2) What impressions does your sona leave to strangers?*
Rimna is quiet and timid. Others think he's shy, but some think he's socially inept. Overall, they find him weird. Some of his co-workers like him but there are few that can't stand him.

*3) How did your sona grow up?*
He was left at an orphanage a couple of days after birth, and he was kidnapped by a trafficking organization when he was very young. They treated him better than the caretakers at the orphanage, they had him run small errands for them, together with other kids - go to the town and leave letters to some people, leave them with a backpack, etc. Small stuff that no one would notice. Eventually, Rimna became better and smuggling things. He knew that what he was doing was wrong, but he had no choice.
*
4) Does your sona still have connection to people from their past?*
No, he helped hunt down all of the people from the trafficking organization.
*
5) Which places has your sona visited already?*
Rimna lives in present-day version of earth, except there are no humans but only anthros. He's been in most of Canada, Alaska, and some of the northern states of USA.
*
6) Is your sona religious, or do they believe in certain things?*
He is not. He envies those who are religious, because he wishes he could feel the same comfort and confidence in the divine as they do. 
*
7) For which things would your sona risk their live?*
For a chance to start over.
*
8) What is your sonas biggest wish?*
He wishes he could be someone else. He has strong contempt for himself.
*
9) What things is your sona afraid of?*
He is mortified of being seen naked, especially by other men. Just imagining it gives him panic attacks, and he cannot fight it on his own means. 

*10) What about morals and lawfullness?*
Rimna is a thief, and an infiltrator. Sometimes, he sneaks around to a warehouse that has confiscated goods at the Al-Can border and steals valuables and money. He wouldn't rob an old lady or someone sick who needs the money. Not unless he's pushed in a corner - then, all his morals go out the window, and he'll do whatever he can to survive.

*11) Does your sona have prejudices?*
He believes that bigger, predatory species(especially the males) look down on him, so he is naturally prejudice against them. He fears them.
*
12) How precious is life to your sona?*
He's been an assassin for long, and he values life far more now, because he knows how easy it is to end it.
*
13) Does your sona have a sense of beauty?*
He loves dancing, and music. He is moved by beautiful singing, and he is captivated by femine beauty in others.

*14) What things does your sona like to eat and drink?*
My 'sona loves fries above all else, and he also likes to eat raw fruits and vegetables. His favorite soft drink is peach juice, and his favorite alcoholic drink is spicy red rum. He seldom drinks, as he's a total light-weight. One bottle of beer can get him drunk.

*15) What about love?*
Intimacy terrifies him. He wants to be loved, but he dreads opening up, because of his strong self-hatred. He believes that because of his body, he will be a disgrace to any intimate partner.

*16) Does your sona have a dark secret from the past?*
He is a killer. He could have chosen to go to prison, but he instead chose to join a shadowy mercenary organization and hunt down the people who kidnapped him.

*17) What character traits define your sona?*
Selfish and quiet. Despite his posture, he's deceptively tough and resilient. He can get things done. Rimna is hopeful for a better future, since he is determined to save enough money to move down south to a warmer climate, and start his own thing there. Generally, he now avoids trouble at all costs, and he's more focused on the future, rather than the past or present. You could say he's lost his way, and is trying to find it again.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 5, 2020)

Well, let's give this a go. I always like gushing about Sakara. Any excuse.

1) How does your sona look?
Casual clothing for Sakara in decent weather is simple. He'll have very simple fur and leather footwraps on, mainly just to keep things from sticking to them. His pair of horsehide leggings and the rabbit fur loincloth that goes with them. And maybe either a nice leather sleeveless jerkin or a tough fur tunic. For more detail

2) What impressions does your sona leave to strangers?
With Sakara, he may seem reserved when you first meet him. Which, this is not untrue, while he is not distrustful of strangers, it's a paternal instinct with his little brother to not go getting friendly with strangers and inviting them back to where his only family is. Apart from reserved, the next thing strangers would notice, if they watched him speak to others or tried striking-up a conversation with him, is that he's kind. He listens, wants to listen even, and doesn't desire to cause people displeasure, unless they do so to him.

3) How did your sona grow up?
For the first nine years, Sakara had a rough, but good childhood. He had a red fox mother, Opas, and a culpeo fox father, Suurhas, who cared for him while they trekked the lands northeast of the Great Northern Mountains, living a nomadic lifestyle of hunting and gathering, fishing near camp and the lavvu they took with them by sled in the winter. But then his mother died giving birth to Kuveli, his little brother, and not long after his father drowned himself in a lake. And he was left alone with his newborn brother. Of course, this left Sakara rather shaken, he struggled for years after, even hated his baby brother, almost leaving him to die and justifying it by saying he killed his mother. That is a memory that he has managed repressed, for better or worse. But their deaths ultimately made him a loving brother, who'd do anything for his little sibling.

Of course, it wasn't all doom and gloom. Soon after, with no way to feed a starving newborn, they came into the care of the Lentavohi, a horse-riding tribe in the plains to the southwest. There he was taken in by the kindly fox known as Hajannahaja, or Han for short. Sakara liked Han, but for as kind as he was, Sakara always kept himself distant. Along with his new friends and tribe, Sakara was taught in the ways of horseback hunting and living on the plains, as well as all the things that his parents never got around to. As Kuveli grew, their bond became unbreakable, and Sakara was there all the time to guide and protect his little brother.

4) Does your sona still have connection to people from their past?
Of course, he keeps his father's deer bone knife at his hip, and keeps the family chin-tuft alive.

5) Which places has your sona visited already?
He's traveled quite far, being a horse-riding tribesman. From the far Western Coast and even the isles beyond, to the lakes and huge rivers of the Southeast, where tribes hunt in the stagnant swamps, and fish on the might rivers as the drive into the sea.

6) Is your sona religious, or do they believe in certain things?
Sakara lives in a time before much rational science. He is by no means stupid, but like all his peers, superstition is how they explain the world. He is not zealous, but he is an avid participant in rituals. He's even part of the performers who don costumes and dance and sing for the rituals. His world is one of spirits and demons, this it has always been, and will always be for many tens of thousands of years to come.

7) For which things would your sona risk their live?
Sakara is paternal, friends first, always. Sakara would put himself on the line to protect his little brother vehemently. And he has many times in the past. For his friends, too, though maybe slightly less vigorously, but he'd do it nonetheless. After all, death is everywhere, and they cannot take our precious objects with them. So it's better that they take good friends. So to him, friends and family are always worth sticking your neck out for.

8) What is your sonas biggest wish?
Most would assume Sakara would wish for his parents back, but... There is one wish he'd rather fulfill. He wishes he had the strength to tell his new friend how he felt, but he can't possibly, he has responsibilities looking after Kuveli. He can't just run-off and chase foreign scavenger tail, but he wishes he could.

9) What things is your sona afraid of?
Irrational fears? The ocean, it's fucking terrifying to Sakara. It feels gross, tastes gross, and some of the creatures that live down in that unknowable, cold, lonely place... Ick. Rational fears? Losing his little brother, and I don't mean death, I mean he fears the day Kuveli is ready to leave the nest, so to speak. He's poured his life and soul into the one person he cares about more than anything on this Earth, and one day he might have to let go. Maybe Kuveli will stay, but... He's always been a stubborn, independent little lad.

10) What about morals and lawfullness?
Being that there is no law in Sakara's time, it is hard to say. Morals are quite loose, given that society hasn't formed and started developing core values. Of course, the friends and family he's lived with have taught him their idea of right and wrong. Basics, really, like don't take things you've been asked to leave because, of course, a tribe shares a lot of things, but some things are precious to people. Though, despite being told that killing another sapient being is okay in self-defense, Sakara has always told himself and Kuveli that it's unnecessary. Most people don't want to die, so you can talk them down. Although, this philosophy has been thoroughly put to the test.

11) Does your sona have prejudices?
There are a few tribes that do not get on with the Lentavohi, whom dislike them in return. While Sakara isn't a hateful person, the stories he's been told about these tribes... He'd rather not talk about it, brings out the worst in him.

12) How precious is life to your sona?
As stated above, life is something to be preserved, in terms of sapient creatures. You can talk down most people from violence, because they don't want to die. Nobody does. But with non-sapient creatures? Some are sacred and he tries not to hunt too many of them, but the rest are just dinner and a nice new pair of boots.

13) Does your sona have a sense of beauty?
A sense of beauty? Of course! Sakara, as I mentioned, is an avid participant of rituals. And part of this was learning to play the drums alongside the flute he made for Kuveli. It's a much simpler tool than the flute, but it has a good beat, one that Sakara can enjoy while he plays. Besides that, he loves cave painting. Just the idea of bringing the images from his memories to life on the walls of a cave is so satisfying. It may take a long time, and hell nobody'll ever see it, but it's worth every moment.

14) What things does your sona like to eat and drink?
Ahh, food, the driving force behind the cave savage. Sakara is simple, his favourite food is smoked wild horse chops, and his favourite drink is fermented honey. However, other than his favourites, his most common meal is reindeer venison cuts with berries or nuts, a hearty soup, and a cup of nettle tea.

15) What about love?
Sakara would definitely be awkward if someone approached him. Though he tries not to get involved, as he has a little brother to look after, he would be lying if he said he didn't find merit in some folks in particular. But, he has never done anything lovey before, so he wouldn't even know where to begin.

16) Does your sona have a dark secret from the past?
There are two that spring to mind. Not long after Sakara's parents died, he left his little brother in the snow to die, telling himself that the little shit killed his mother during his birth, but... For all the hate he might have harbored, something wouldn't let him leave the newborn. The second would be the first time Sakara actually killed someone. It was the chieftain of a sabertooth tribe. It went against everything Sakara believed, but he had to. The stubborn bastard just wouldn't give-up. And worse? Sakara liked it. The feeling of gutting the bastard who kidnapped his little brother. It's a feeling that haunts him.

17) What character traits define your sona?
Sakara is kind and paternal once you get to know him. He'll do his best to put others friends, and even strangers, first. It's only polite, after all. When he's on his own or just with his little brother, he tends to be distant and lost in thought, besides the times when he's tending to the little lad. He can be stubborn at times though, some of his ways are hard to break him out of. But when the situation is dire, he'll be dynamic and quick-witted, handle the situation on the spot, like any good hunter.

I believe that's all. Took a while to write, sooooo... _Can't be bothered to proof read._


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Feb 5, 2020)

I’ve decided to use this as an opportunity to flesh out my new character Mura! It actually really helped me think about who he is and what he’s about, but it’s still a work in progress.
(For some background, the universe he's in is based off of Dante’s Divine Comedy, mostly Inferno, with some artistic licence for good measure.)

1) How does your sona look?
Mura is a demon with vaguely ferret-like features and dark blue hair. His skin, slightly translucent, is a purplish color. Being a demon, his eyes are fully red with black snake-like pupils. The dark red carapace covering his core somewhat resembles armor. His tail is long and prehensile, though he rarely uses it in combat. His forearms bear bandages from a terrible wound he sustained in the past.
Unlike most of his fellow demons, Mura does wear clothes, having been influenced by some of the more civilized demons of Limbo, the uppermost circle of Hell. He wears a pair of simple dark-colored pants and a scarf that covers up the damaged carapace on his shoulders. They’re fairly simple because of the changes his transformation brings.

2) What impressions does your sona leave to strangers?
Mura comes across as cold and somewhat haughty. Even around those who are important to him, he still acts standoffish. He always stands and sits straight, further giving the impression that he’s arrogant.

3) How did your sona grow up?
Mura wasn’t so much born as “created”. The first few decades of a demon’s “life” are always rough as the demon struggles to understand their power and capabilities, and other demons rarely help them, with the exception of some of the greater demons. Cerberus in particular takes their duties seriously, and personally helps the lesser demons of his circle. As a result, Cerberus is the closest thing to a family member he has, even though he doesn’t have a close relationship with him.

4) Does your sona still have connection to people from their past?
Mura never liked other demons, with a few exceptions. He maintains a relatively amicable relationship with Cerberus, and a more friendly relationship with the civilized demons who helped him when he was injured. Nevertheless, he mostly keeps to himself.

5) Which places has your sona visited already?
Mura mostly keeps to his own circle of Hell, though he once chased a would-be escapee to the upper circle. Due to the witch Illyra’s intervention, he has visited the earthly realm as well.

6) Is your sona religious, or do they believe in certain things?
Hell is all Mura knows, and he keeps it that way. He isn’t really aware of the existence of Purgatory and Heaven except through hearsay.

7) For which things would your sona risk their life?
Mura would risk his “life” (being technically not alive, but able to be destroyed) for an innocent or virtuous soul, or for the demons of Limbo who helped him. He places little value on his life, a sentiment shared by many demons.

8) What is your sonas biggest wish?
Mura has few ambitions, but he secretly wants to learn how to play the lyre, having been inspired by the souls of the virtuous pagans.

9) What things is your sona afraid of?
Like any other demon, Mura fears angels and holy creatures, as well as the greater demons who could easily destroy him if he crossed them. These creatures rarely bother with lesser demons like Mura, however, so he doesn’t think about it much.

10) What about morals and lawfullness?
Despite being a demon, Mura is very lawful, tending to his own duties and not straying from them. He won't break rules if he can help it, though he may feel justified to do so if he’s protecting someone.

11) Does your sona have prejudices?
He used to have disdain for mortals like any other demon; after all, only the sinful arrive in the lower levels of Hell. He changed his mind somewhat after meeting the souls of Limbo.

12) How precious is life to your sona?
Being a demon, Mura cares little for life - that being said, he would never harm anyone who he believed to be innocent, and he would never kill carelessly.

13) Does your sona have a sense of beauty?
Mura never cared for such things until he spent time among the souls of the upper circle of Hell - that is, Limbo, where the virtuous pagans reside. The demons there tended to his injury and allowed him to stay while he recuperated. There, he learned a lot about the good mortals can do and their sense of culture. He has a rather outdated sense of style as a result, but he doesn’t particularly care. He came to appreciate the art of ancient music in particular.

14) What things does your sona like to eat and drink?
His favorite thing to eat is the souls of sinners (that’s his job), but he also likes anything made of organic material such as plants and animals, having no particular preference when it comes to these things. He has an intense dislike of salt, pure water, and any inorganic compound. He doesn’t have a sense of taste for sweet or sour things. He doesn't need water and generally refrains from drinking any kind of liquid.

15) What about love?
Mura considers such things to be outside of his jurisdiction - after all, he’s not an incubus and cannot procreate, lacking any sort of sex organs. He has no attraction to the physical beauty of mortals, but he may be moved to protect innocent souls.

16) Does your sona have a dark secret from the past?
Not really; he’s a demon and doesn’t try to hide it. His only shame is the powerful mage that he nearly allowed to escape Hell, the one who wounded and nearly destroyed him. He avoids talking about it whenever possible.

17) What character traits define your sona?
He generally has a stoic demeanor. He is straight-forward to the point of being perceived as rude. He is unusually proper for a demon and always stands and sits straight, rarely slouching unless he’s struggling in combat. He is rather proud, though not arrogant enough to affect his judgement.


----------



## Kinare (Feb 5, 2020)

1) How does your sona look?
Pullin' this right from my FA page: "Toger is a black panther with features of some other big cats mixed in for flavor. Despite being female, you will notice in all of her art that she lacks typical female features - this is intentional, she is meant to be androgynous in appearance. She has dark blue tiger-like stripes, lynx-like ears, sabertooth fangs, and a longer, floofier tail like that of a snow leopard. Her main fur is dark blueish-gray and her fuzzy back fur is black. Her stripes become lighter as she powers up using her spirit powers and can pulse with different shades of blue. Her pendant is a crescent moon carved from whiter-than-typical bone on a silver chain and is very important to her story."

No clothing involved, just the pendant. Clothes on animals feels wrong to me, so it felt weird to make my sona wear anything.

2) What impressions does your sona leave to strangers?
Spoopy and mysterious I suppose. If you see her, you're either in a place you shouldn't be and about to get pounced, or in a place you should be but about to get pounced anyways.

3) How did your sona grow up?
Pulled from my FA: "Toger lives in a mountainous forest land occupied by many different types of demon creatures, of which she and her clan are as well." Basically, imagine a feral cat creature, but with anthro features and that's Toger. They operate as a community though, so not solitary like most big cats. They have human rules in some regards as well, like mates aren't just for breeding and males/females can take whatever role they wish in the community so long as they're capable of it or willing to become so.

4) Does your sona still have connection to people from their past?
All of her family and eventually her mate gets slaughtered in my story, but he does eventually "come back" in a different form, so that'd be the only connection. I'm playing around with different ideas on that though because having her be entirely solitary for a good portion of the story would be pretty boring, though I think it'd have to be new contacts and not past ones.

5) Which places has your sona visited already?
She never leaves the island that her home is on. It's pretty big, but also cats don't swim or fly, so it would be pretty hard for her to leave.

6) Is your sona religious, or do they believe in certain things?
"Spiritual" would be the correct wording here. They're very in-tune with nature and have spirits they connect with, but it's not an organized religion of some form.

7) For which things would your sona risk their live?
Her clan for sure. She nearly died when the others did as well. After they died, she also protects their home area and some of the landmarks that were important to them.

8) What is your sonas biggest wish?
To avenge the deaths of her clan and somehow find a way to repopulate them since she is the only one who remains.

9) What things is your sona afraid of?
Good question, haven't really thought about it. In the early part of her story it would probably be losing her family, but then after she does I don't know what the answer would be really. Perhaps that because she is the last that their legacy dies when she does? Yeah, we'll go with that.

10) What about morals and lawfullness?
Laws of nature for the most part, there's no money or anything to corrupt that way. Everyone is expected to pull their weight, if anyone is not doing so then they will be removed from the clan. If someone does do something wrong against another member of the clan, the clan leader is the judge and may rely on his council as jury. Often it is left up to the one who was the victim to decide what punishment is fair, and thus punishments are usually harsher than you may see in our world. Because they're not a huge community and everyone is important to the survival of the rest, there are usually only small personal quarrels that are quickly resolved.

11) Does your sona have prejudices?
"Shadow demons suck." They're basically the opposite of her kind, which are called spirit demons, and are direct enemies. It's a kill-on-sight scenario on both sides. There are species of shadow demon that aren't bloodthirsty and insane, but her clan only knows these types (until farther into the story when she meets others, that is).

12) How precious is life to your sona?
Only killing as needed for food or protection. Otherwise, effort is made to protect life when possible.

13) Does your sona have a sense of beauty?
Toger loves stargazing and in general being out at night. When she has the chance, she loves to watch the sunset and then stargaze for a while. It's not often she gets to. Sometimes she'll make sparkly things with her spirit powers because cats love sparkles.

14) What things does your sona like to eat and drink?
MEAT AND BLOOD. For srs tho, since big cats get most of their hydration from the creatures they consume, I figure the same is true for her. Otherwise, just water.

15) What about love?
Even when her mates dies, she considers her spirit belonging to him. In her clan when mates die the surviving mate does not find another, though sometimes temporary pairs can form for reproduction purposes only. This is because they believe that in the afterlife they will be together again, the mate isn't "really" gone, so they're not single again after. Divorces and such just aren't a thing, couples in trouble are encouraged to work it out instead of give up, which is made easier due to their strong spirituality making them feel especially bonded to their mate. Some never find mates for whatever reason, perhaps devotion to the community consuming their life or a choice to remain single. Overall, if they have one, they treasure their mates deeply. As for personality things, Toger is slightly more dominant than her mate because his ailments have made him a bit less inclined to be stubborn, but they're pretty equal and respectful of each other. 

16) Does your sona have a dark secret from the past?
Personal enemy I would suppose, since later on in the story as I've said her clan dies and she barely survives - she then devotes her life to killing off the remaining creatures that attacked them.

17) What character traits define your sona?
Copied from my FA: "Toger is very stoic in nature. In general, she prefers not to fight. If forced to engage in combat she's a stealthy brawler type, preferring to ambush prey or enemies, quickly dispatching them to avoid as much extended combat as possible. If forced into extended combat she favors using her spirit powers over physical attacks, despite not being weak physically, because her spirit powers are her greatest strength."


----------



## Keroki (Feb 6, 2020)

1) How does your sona look?
_Shes a black winged Soulkin Wolf, with grey hair and dark blue markings on her back and tail. Her eyes are light blue, and so are the crystal orbs that hover over the tips of her ears, and the crystal heart that sits in her chest._

2) What impressions does your sona leave to strangers?
_She's usually very quiet and introverted, not many approach her._

3) How did your sona grow up?
_She has a brother. They grew up without parents. Kokome, her older brother, protected her throughout their childhood, eventually losing one of his wing in battle._

4) Does your sona still have connection to people from their past?
_Only Kokome is still alive and by her side._

5) Which places has your sona visited already?
_Kiyomi and Kokome wandered the earth over the last centuries, not knowing where to go or what to look for._

6) Is your sona religious, or do they believe in certain things?
_They only believe in themselves._

7) For which things would your sona risk their live?
_For her brother and to protect the mistreated and helpless._

8) What is your sonas biggest wish?
_To see their parents again some day_

9) What things is your sona afraid of?
_Losing Kokome and being alone forever._

10) What about morals and lawfullness?
_Kiyomi is very protective about mistreated and hurt souls. She hates injustice towards helpless, and it makes her furious._

11) Does your sona have prejudices?
_None, she always makes her own impressions of a being first._

12) How precious is life to your sona?
_Very precious. She might have had a hard life, but she thinks anything and anyone deserves to live._

13) Does your sona have a sense of beauty?
_No, she doesn't. _

14) What things does your sona like to eat and drink?
_Soulkins don't eat or drink._

15) What about love?
_Soulkin's find other soulkins at some point in their life. Their soulmates. They create new life together, and never part ways again._

16) Does your sona have a dark secret from the past?
_No._

17) What character traits define your sona?
_She's usually very calm and passive.. but emotional. Any kind of situation can turn her emotions into a completly different direction and she acts very impulsive._


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Feb 6, 2020)

1) How does your sona look?
_She can take the form of an anthro wolf, but keeps the body markings of an orca.  Her most frequent form is that of an anthro wolf with orca markings, but also a smooth-skinned dorsal fin and orca's tail in place of a fluffy wolf tail.  Her natural form, most common to her race, is similar to that of a mermaid.  The upper body/torso and head are that of an anthro wolf, from the waist down she has the smooth skinned body and tail of an orca.  On land, she likes to wear dresses and look pretty.  In the sea, due to weight and water resistance, she rarely wears any kind of clothing.  The only thing she wears all the time is a smooth polished green stone amulet._

2) What impressions does your sona leave to strangers?
_She gives the impression that she is confident and good natured.  She likes to help others, and she is generally patient and gentle._

3) How did your sona grow up?
_Maelstrom is the eldest of her parent's children.  They were alphas of her pod, and conflict with a race of mers drove her parents to give her to the care of Kodiak Greymoon, the aging captain of a merchant fleet.  She was given a potion to change the color of her fur to resemble Kodiak's, and it also transformed her into an anthro wolf with no hint of her true race, except for the unusual orca-like fur pattern.  Kodiak was soon to retire as a captain, so he took the infant Maelstrom to a village far inland and raised her as if she were his granddaughter, away from the sea so that the mers would not be able to find her.  Her parents later had other children, the eldest went on to take the role as pod leader, as they did not know if Maelstrom would ever return.
She lived with Kodiak, somewhat withdrawn from the other children.  Maelstrom liked spending time exploring the surrounding forests, dancing and singing and making up her own songs.  When she was in her teenage years, there were problems in the village where they lived, tensions between the humans who lived there, and the anthros.  Kodiak told Maelstrom they had to leave, but she was strong willed and stubborn and fled to the forest in protest.  Fighting broke out, a massacre, and the humans overpowered the anthros and began to slaughter them.  Kodiak was among those killed. Only a few youths managed to escape, and they found Maelstrom in the forest and told her what happened.  For the next few years, she traveled with them, just doing what they could to survive._

4) Does your sona still have connection to people from their past?
As an adult, Maelstrom had since learned the truth of her past, and her race, and had taken on her true form once again.  She was swimming alongside a sailing ship, playing in the wake and flirting with the sailors, when she saw someone familiar to her.  It looked like Kodiak, but younger than she had ever known him.  It was gradually revealed that this was Kodiak's bastard son, Clayton, who had been born in a distant port just a year or two before Maelstrom's birth.  Maelstrom and Clayton have since become acquainted, both now knowing of their connection to Kodiak.
_Maelstrom has also met her eldest brother and the rest of her pod.  Although she is the "rightful" leader, she spent so much of her young life away from them that she did not feel it was right to take over.  However, she is always welcome to swim and hunt with them.
The youths she escaped the village with are no longer living.
There is a sea dragon named Bakuub (character owned by a RP friend of mine) who is her longest-lasting friend.  They have had many adventures together._

5) Which places has your sona visited already?
_Maelstrom travels by sea, and her kind are migratory/nomadic, so she has traveled extensively in her lifetime.  She has been to the great tiered city of Vauextour, the beautiful little fishing village of Le Breaux, among many others._

6) Is your sona religious, or do they believe in certain things?
_She doesn't follow any specific deities.  As long as others don't try to impose their beliefs on her, she isn't bothered._

7) For which things would your sona risk their live?
_She is extremely loyal to her trusted friends and would risk herself for them.  She is strongly opposed to slavery and in the past she has taken part in attacks on slaver ships to free those slaves on board (slavery is still a common thing in the world where she lives, and she was one herself, once)._

8) What is your sonas biggest wish?
_I think she kind of wants to return to the sea, to her pod, and remain there with them, but she is torn between the life she made for herself on land, and those she cares about who live there.  _

9) What things is your sona afraid of?
_She is terrified of heights, being in a high place makes her extremely dizzy.  She is also really creeped out by things with tentacles._

10) What about morals and lawfullness?
_She does not believe that "laws" are always in the right, particularly when they infringe on the rights of the helpless.  This includes laws that allow someone to keep slaves, or those that keep the poor living in poverty and hopeless._

11) Does your sona have prejudices?
_She does not like or trust humans.  She is not violent against them, on sight, but she does not like them.  Humans killed Kodiak, and humans killed the friends she grew up with.  Humans captured and enslaved the family of one of her best friends.  Maelstrom would likely be more quick to use violence against a human, than another anthro._

12) How precious is life to your sona?
_In Maelstrom's view, some deserve death, but it's not something to be taken lightly._

13) Does your sona have a sense of beauty?
_Maelstrom's kind have an affinity for music and dance, and she has always had natural talent for it.  Having grown up in a simple village, teenage Maelstrom daydreamed about some day going to a great gala in a palace, and wearing a beautiful gown.  She is not particularly fancy, she doesn't wear a lot of jewelry but she has a sense of style.  She knows how to look good._

14) What things does your sona like to eat and drink?
Maelstrom's natural diet is mostly ocean animals, usually seal, shark, walrus, and occasionally whale meat.  On land, Maelstrom ran a tavern and learned that she enjoys cooking, and that land-based meat is also extremely delicious.  She is a lightweight when it comes to alcohol, though occasionally she indulges, it tends to make her regret it every time.

15) What about love?
_Maelstrom is kind of an idiot when it comes to realizing someone has an interest in her.  They pretty much have to tell her directly, because otherwise she thinks they're just "being nice" to her.  She has an attraction to the bad boy types - pirates and troublemakers and outlaws - but has matured enough to realize that they're not really relationship material.  _

16) Does your sona have a dark secret from the past?
_Eventually, the Mers of Poseidon will probably figure out that she is the daughter of the pod leaders, and try to reclaim her as their "payment" for trespassing in their kingdom._

17) What character traits define your sona?
_She has a strength and confidence, even though she is gentle and sweet there is always the feeling that if someone pressures her or tests her patience, they're going to see a much different side of her.  She is a private type when it comes to giving information about herself.  This includes "showing off" her talents of singing or dancing or playing any instruments. . .she does not perform for others, at least not strangers.  Around her closer friends, she is much more playful._


----------



## Rayd (Feb 6, 2020)

Although there are technically 2 alternate versions of Rayd that exist in separate universes, I'll choose to represent my more slice-of-life version.

*1) How does your sona look?*
_Rayd is a maned wolf, showcasing different shades of white, purple and black throughout his coat, with black markings on his back and arms. He has thick, scruffy black hair that is typically swept to one side or the other. It is common for him to grow extra patches of white fur on his chest, and a mane on the back of his neck in the Winter. His "outfits" aren't exactly planned, and he typically just throws on whatever old, rugged clothing he can find in his closet, whether it would be a long-sleeve and jeans, a metal band t-shirt and basketball shorts, or a coat and sweatpants. He isn't much for fashion._

*2) What impressions does your sona leave to strangers?*
_Strangers would think of Rayd as another angsty, unfriendly teen that isn't much for talking. They would rarely catch him making direct eye-contact with anybody or anything, and would attribute it to him possibly being shy or introverted. They assume he would be best left alone and not bothered, when he would very much prefer the opposite. Many would say he is obviously troubled or has a lot on his mind._

*3) How did your sona grow up?*
_Rayd was born without a father, his mother opting out of seeking love anywhere else. He grew up in a relatively poor household of just himself and his mother, and did whatever he could to make things easier for the both of them as early as when he was just 7 years old, doing odd-jobs around the neighborhood to scrape up some extra cash. It wouldn't be until age 10 when he would start having odd dreams of a strange figure communicating with him in a dark room, claiming to be his father contacting him from another universe through the use of magic. Although it was hard to believe, he felt entirely conscious during these dreams, and he was very capable of conversing with this figure and remembering what was said. Not only that, but the figure regularly commented on the things happening in Rayd's everyday life as a father would, soon becoming Rayd's father figure, whether he was actually his father or not. He would regularly ask his mother about these visions, which she would consistently deflect with vague, belittling explanations. His mother filled Rayd's life with activity to take his mind off of the visions and the burden of not having a physical father, such as camping, fishing, and even signing him up for the boy scouts. Currently, he is a senior in highschool, and is the lead singer of a black metal garage band (made up of his only friends), and regularly references the figure from his dreams in his lyrics, referring to it as "The devil", "The darkness" and "Father". He isn't sure what he wants to do after highschool, and it doesn't help that he regularly wastes his time going out with his friends when he should really be planning out his future._

*4) Does your sona still have connection to people from their past?*
_As mentioned, he still lives with his mother, and regularly has visions in his dreams of a figure claiming to be his father. He and his mother are very close, considering each other their best friend ontop of being their mother/son. At first, he wasn't sure what to think about the figure, and shrugged it off for awhile as a strange reoccurring dream, but became more and more open to it being truthful as the years went on, giving the figure the benefit of the doubt, but rarely calling it by a parent title. He's open to talking to the figure about anything, because even if he wasn't, the figure already knows about it, one way or another. He didn't have lasting friends until highschool, where he met his band mates and formed close bonds with them as well as a few others, regularly hanging out with them after school._

*5) Which places has your sona visited already?*
_Rayd has never traveled very far in terms of state or country, but has seen just about every part of the state he lives in, through the amount of traveling his mother encouraged him to do. He and his mother still live in the same house as the one he did as an infant, though as a young adult, it's not very foolish to assume he could move out at any time._


*6) Is your sona religious, or do they believe in certain things?*
_He is fairly indifferent about religion, but is open to the thought of one turning out to be real, especially with the visions he has, and the claims that are made in them. If there really are several universes and ways to communicate between them, he figures that a god existing isn't very far-fetched comparatively speaking. He has a strong interest in philosophy and likes to think about the what-if's of life as well as converse about them.
_

*7) For which things would your sona risk their live?*
_He would definitely risk his life for his mother, and most certainly for his few friends/band-mates. He doesn't feel like anybody else really cares about him, so he values them far more than most typically would. If a stranger is in danger nearby, chances are he'll help, - But that's really it, as Rayd has a general indifference about the world aside from that._

*8) What is your sonas biggest wish?*
_He has plenty of wishes, most of which are occupational pipe-dreams. His main dream is to make it big as a famous lyricist, and propel his garage band into stardom. Otherwise, he daydreams about being a famous chef or a famous professional wrestler. He watched his mother cook a lot during his childhood, which sparked his passion for cooking, and he's watched plenty of professional wrestling on TV as a child. Other than that, he hopes that the figure in his dreams really is his father, and that he can one day meet him in person._

*9) What things is your sona afraid of?*
_More than anything he's afraid of losing his mother, the only friend he's had for the majority of his life, followed by not being visited in his dreams by his father anymore, followed by losing his friends. As far as phobias go, he is very afraid of the ocean or any large bodies of water, he cannot swim and he has a rather strong imagination._

*10) What about morals and lawfullness?*
_He has a general compassion for strangers and would not wrong them, he tries to be polite whenever he can despite not being very social. Although he has compassion for strangers he knows nothing about, he has no problem wronging people to a reasonable degree if they're cruel or self-centered in his eyes. Not to the point of ruining their lives or anything like that, though._

*11) Does your sona have prejudices?*
_No. He's generally non-judgmental._

*12) How precious is life to your sona?*
_As someone who grew up camping and observing wildlife, Rayd has come to consider all life equal and would save a life if he was well and able, and wouldn't dare end a life on his own, even against an attacker who planned on ending his. The only time he would consider it is if the life of someone he loved was threatened by someone else._

*13) Does your sona have a sense of beauty?*
_Rayd adores both music and the outdoors, as well as a general taste for art, be it culinary, musical or visual. He has practiced the guitar since childhood, as well as his vocals, both of which he uses in his band._

*14) What things does your sona like to eat and drink?*
_Rayd is no healthy eater by any stretch. He eats plenty of junk food, but his mother likes to make him nutritious meals whenever she can. His appetite is relatively small, and he doesn't eat much, so he's normally the type to eat a higher amount of times a day, rather than a higher quantity a day. He's straight edge, so he would never drink alcohol. His favorite type of food is Italian food, followed by sea food. _

*15) What about love?*
_Love has never been a priority for Rayd, as he's more of a dreamer, therefore he doesn't think about it too often. He's never had a partner, though he does have a not-so obvious crush on one of his band mates, a female canine named Nora. He has no real experience in romance and mostly specializes in emotional gushing. He isn't necessarily lustful, but he would struggle in resisting a good looking lady/man making a move on him, as long as he was single._

*16) Does your sona have a dark secret from the past?*
_No._

*17) What character traits define your sona?*
_Down-to-Earth, Open-Minded, Kind, Quiet, Modest, Unjudgmental, Staight-Edge, Motivated, Troubled, Rash, Irritable (at times), Procrastinator.

Rayd tries his best every day to be a better person for the people he loves around him, but sometimes he struggles. He has his faults and his strengths, and generally dislikes how life works sometimes, and he mostly lives for the few people that love him. He feels that with the help of his friends and family, he can achieve his dreams and bring them with him in the process, achieving a sense of comfort and happiness that he has longed for ever since his childhood, and sharing it with everyone that believed in him. He feels that if he can prove himself as successful, his father will eventually come out from hiding to embrace him. Maybe he, his mother and his father can finally be the family they never got to be._


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 7, 2020)

_1) How does your sona look?_
Like Daffy Duck and Woody Woodpecker's son in a leather jacket and glasses.

_2) What impressions does your sona leave to strangers?_
Non threatening_.  _Even forgettable.

_3) How did your sona grow up?_
A very sheltered and uneventful childhood.

_4) Does your sona still have connection to people from their past?_
Not really; he left seasonal migration in the past to settle down.
_
5) Which places has your sona visited already?_
Florida, California, Colorado, most of New England, Washington DC, Michigan, Ohio, and Puerto Rico. Outside the US, he's been to the Caribbean, France, and the Netherlands.

_6) Is your sona religious, or do they believe in certain things?_
Marius is an animist, believing that places have a spiritual essence.  He considers himself Pagan.

_7) For which things would your sona risk their live?_
Friends, righteous causes, and sushi.

_8) What is your sonas biggest wish?_
Marius is happy being the side-kick type, but now and then he dreams of being the hero.
Other times, he just wishes he could sing.
_
9) What things is your sona afraid of?_
Heights, spiders, and red foxes.
_
10) What about morals and lawfullness?_
Lawful neutral. 

_11) Does your sona have prejudices?_
Marius is instinctively weary of red foxes, a common predator for mergansers.

_12) How precious is life to your sona?_
Marius would consider himself a protector. 

_13) Does your sona have a sense of beauty?_
Holds nature and science in high regard as well as singers, artists, and craftspeople.

_14) What things does your sona like to eat and drink?_
Sushi, ice cream, candy, plain cheese steaks, tea, and mead.

_15) What about love?_
Marius is a hopeless romantic but exceptionally shy around anyone he develops on a crush on.
_
16) Does your sona have a dark secret from the past?_
I'll never tell.
_
17) What character traits define your sona?_
Fiercely loyal, but shy. He's naive and innocent.  He tries to be helpful when he can and likes to tell awful jokes.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cesula (Feb 8, 2020)

*1) How does your sona look?*
_Reshu is a red fox kitsune who has gained five tails._

*2) What impressions does your sona leave to strangers?*
_Reshu is very introverted and others more often than not find her difficult to approach at first. She is also seen by those who work with her as precise, curious, intelligent, and quiet,_

*3) How did your sona grow up?*
_Reshu grew up on her father’s farm and the adjacent forest. In her first 100 years she lost all of her siblings to either disease or violence, which helped to reinforce her introversion. Reshu love her parents dearly, and filled her time with helping on the farm, exploring, asking questions, and learning all she could._

*4) Does your sona still have connection to people from their past?*
_Only her mother remains alive, whom she sees for extended visits every few years as able._

*5) Which places has your sona visited already?*
_The northern reaches of Honshu and in North America California through Washington, and eastward through the northern US and southern Canada._

*6) Is your sona religious, or do they believe in certain things?*
_While a Zeno Kitsune, Reshu is not overtly religious, quietly worshiping via her connection with the forest and the lives she touches._

*7) For which things would your sona risk their live?*
_Reshu would sacrifice herself to protect those she is closest with, and put herself in harm’s way to defend any being who she encounters who is being treated unjustly._

*8) What is your sonas biggest wish?*
_To travel to and explore other worlds. Given the current state of space travel Reshu has not yet seriously considered pursuing astronaut training, though she is excited to see what opportunities may arise over the next 500 years._

_Reshu and her partner are exploring attempting to work at the Amundson-Scott South Pole station as a sort of earthbound alien world._

*9) What things is your sona afraid of?*
_Feral dogs, coyotes, and loosing her partner._

*10) What about morals and lawfullness?*
_Reshu’s morality can be summarized as “help, don’t hurt” - Neutral Good. _

*11) Does your sona have prejudices?*
_No. Reshu’s parents were both quite progressive for their time. They taught their children to judge all beings by who they are individually and how they act. Reshu wholeheartedly and naturally adopted this philosophy and applied it throughout her life._

*12) How precious is life to your sona?*
_Very. Reshu hates the taking of life of any being, but also accepts the necessity of killing for sustenance, and in the defense of life as an utter last resort._

_Reshu thanks her prey for their sacrificeand encourages their spirit to a peaceful rest with their ancestors in the earth._

*13) Does your sona have a sense of beauty?*
_Yes. Reshu sees beauty throughout nature, even in environs most would consider devoid of beauty (a winter deciduous forest in mist and rain for example).

She also finds particular beauty in colors, the play of light, lines, body forms, and words._

*14) What things does your sona like to eat and drink?*
_Reshu is somewhat binary wrt food. The majority of the time she is a utilitarian eater, eating because she has to without a strong regard for what as long as it is reasonably healthy._

_On the other hand, Reshu loves good food, and is especially fond of hare, sour apples, and acorns. She is quite fond of fermented drinks (fruit wines and beers with a particular love of cider), bread, cheeses, and smoky and savory foods._

*15) What about love?*
_She is a passionate lover with a strong libido. Reshu is bisexual with a strong preference for feminine lovers and companions. While being aesthetically attracted to both masculine and feminine beings, she needs a strong relational, emotional, connection with another before she even considers a sexual relationship._

_Reshu desires a few close and intimate relationships (friendship_ / platonic / sexually intimate) _rather than many looser relationships._

_Reshu was celibate for over a century in her grieving the loss of her soulmate and partner Tasogare_.

*16) Does your sona have a dark secret from the past?*
_No._


*17) What character traits define your sona?*
_Above all else, inquisitiveness. It was a defining characteristic even in her first year, and as such her parents named her Reshu (reason/logic/knowledge hunter).

In addition to that, she is defined by her introversion, quietness, loyalty, creativity, and empathy_


----------



## spectrum36 (Feb 8, 2020)

1) How does your sona look?
Spectrum is a light blue furred sea dragon. He'a fairly lean and stands at about 1.7 meters.

2) What impressions does your sona leave to strangers?
People would probably think that Spec is very quiet, but compassionate. He doesn't talk much nor like to be the center of attention, so he probably wouldn't leave much of an impression

3) How did your sona grow up?
He grew up in on a cold coast, so he got used to swimming in cold salt water from a young age. He spent most of his time in the ocean observing the sea life and looking for patterns in what life he saw. His parent's weren't the most caring as they were both stressed out at their respective jobs all of the time, this lead him to spend as much time out of the house as he could often swimming. 

4) Does your sona still have connection to people from their past?
He still talks to some of his old friends online, but otherwise not really.
He didn't go down the career path that his parents were pushing him to do, so they don't have the best relationship.

5) Which places has your sona visited already?
Spec doesn't spend a lot of time traveling. But he left his birthplace to go study marine biology further south in warmer waters. 

6) Is your sona religious, or do they believe in certain things?
Spec's not really religious, but he does believe in a universal energy. It acts kinda like karma, what you put in you get you (in terms of positive vs negative energy)

7) For which things would your sona risk their live?
Not much to be honest. He tends to be very cautious and freezes up in times of high stress

8) What is your sonas biggest wish?
To make a significant contribution to the world of marine biology, he loves studying the ocean and hopes to be able to leave some kind of mark on it. 

9) What things is your sona afraid of?
He's irrationally afraid of dark open areas, he doesn't really know why but thinks it has something to do with predators sneaking up on him.
Not really a fear, but he's incredibly jumpy. A slight movement in the corner of his vision will cause him to panic and flinch away, again he doesn't know the exact reason but thinks that it has to do with getting hit a lot as a child.

10) What about morals and lawfullness?
He tries to do what's best for others, even if that means that he has to go against the law (in some cases)
He's also a moral relativist and tries to hold everyone's opinions equally.

11) Does your sona have prejudices?
He just irrationally hates a few people because they keep getting on his nerves. Often they insult him or his friends regularly and don't change their behavior whenever he lets them know that he doesn't like what they're doing

12) How precious is life to your sona?
Almost all life is precious to him. Especially marine life, he does whatever he can to protect the oceans and their inhabitants from harm. This often involves environmental activism and doing his best to inform others of what's going on in the sea.

13) Does your sona have a sense of beauty?
He likes to draw and would consider some art be beautiful, but his main sense of beauty comes from systems. One of the most beautiful things to him is the controlled chaos of an ecosystem and he loves being able to watch all of the pieces of an ecosystem work together

14) What things does your sona like to eat and drink?
Spectrum likes seafood and fruit the most. On the days that he is off he'll often venture into deep waters and go hunting for fish to eat for the day. On days that he's working store bought fish works well enough, or a fast food fish sandwich if he's feeling particularly tired.

His favorite kind of food is sushi and he frequents a local sushi restaurant, sometimes with friends sometimes on his own. 


15) What about love?
He's fairly shy and clumsy when it comes to love. He prefers to take a more passive role in his relationships and he often ends up becoming an major emotional support of his partner (something he is perfectly ok with).

16) Does your sona have a dark secret from the past?
Not really, he did once kill a fish when he was young by bringing it on land because he didn't realize that fish couldn't breath air like he did. He still feels bad about it to this day.

17) What character traits define your sona?
A calm curiosity defines him. He wants to learn as much about his world as possible and will go to great lengths to find new information but he doesn't get too outwardly excited or overzealous about it. 

He's also overly empathetic and will do whatever he can to help people who are feeling really bad or are having a hard time.


----------



## juice87 (Feb 21, 2020)

*1) How does your sona look?*
John is a brown fox with black tipped ears and white tipped tail. He wears glasses.
He used to wear blue hawaii shirt and blue jeans but today he usually wears khaki shirt with a dark tie and dark brown or dark gray trousers.
He has light brownish hair with parting on the left. He has sometimes been seen with a moustache (but not often).

*2) What impressions does your sona leave to strangers?*
Sometimes maybe a little inappropriate but usually mostly kind and fun.

*3) How did your sona grow up?*
John grew up in a little town with his mother, father and little sister (until his parents divorced). Later he moved into a nearest city to study.
*
4) Does your sona still have connection to people from their past?*
John keeps touch with his family. Some of his old friends has become very distant. He has oddly good terms with his ex-girlfriend who left him.
*
5) Which places has your sona visited already?*
John is not much of a traveller.

*6) Is your sona religious, or do they believe in certain things?*
John is a christian.

*7) For which things would your sona risk their live?*
John could risk his life for his friends and family at least.
*
8) What is your sonas biggest wish?*
John wishes to get a wife and children.

*9) What things is your sona afraid of?*
John is afraid of awkward situations, total silence (especially combined with darkness) and heights.

*10) What about morals and lawfullness?*
John is sometimes a little immoral but usually tries to adhere to morality and comply with the law.

*11) Does your sona have prejudices?*
John sometimes develope some kind of prejudices in certain situations.
*
12) How precious is life to your sona?*
Life is very precious to John, he couldn't kill a person. Insects are a totally different story, though.

*13) Does your sona have a sense of beauty?*
John paints paintings and plays keyboard. John loves beauty of nature and doesn't care a bit about the current fashion.

*14) What things does your sona like to eat and drink?*
John likes to drink coffee (with milk, no sugar) and eat spaghetti with meatballs.
*
15) What about love?*
John had a girlfriend who left him because of another guy. Later he has had a one night stands or two with some of his lady friends. None of them had led to children nor ruined the relationship.

*16) Does your sona have a dark secret from the past?*
If he does, he hasn't told it to anyone, not even me.

*17) What character traits define your sona?*
He's kind and modest, lazy and honest. Usually pessimistic and selfish at times.
Sometimes he may be cunning, sometimes quite pathetic. He has a good sense of humor.


----------



## Arix (Feb 21, 2020)

*1) How does your sona look?*
A western dragon, mostly red, with a more tan colouring of his wings and underside. Somewhat muscular/athletic build due to his lifestyle as an adventurer and warrior. Usually seen in his steel plate armour as he rarely stays put, but he sometimes wears a lighter tunic and leggings if he's planning on hanging around a little longer. Occasionally goes for a lighter armour style - leg plates, and single pauldron. Has a prominent scar over his left eye (and another over his chest, though that one's usually covered), along with his right horn being broken in half.

*2) What impressions does your sona leave to strangers?*
Very blunt and to-the-point. Doesn't often go out of his way to engage with a stranger, but tries to be friendly if one approaches him.

*3) How did your sona grow up?*
He didn't have his parents around and basically raised himself - although it should be known that in his world, this is pretty typical for dragons. Young dragons are typically strong and sufficient enough to take care of themselves, so parents don't have that instinctive need to care for them. That said, dragons are also naturally attuned to magic, but he was born without it. That led to his early life being a lot more difficult than it would be for other young dragons. That in turn led to him learning to be completely self-reliant and hating to depend on others. That part of his attitude gradually changed as he grew, but even now, personal freedom and independence are incredibly important to him, and anything that threatens those values can lead to him going a little berserk.

*4) Does your sona still have connection to people from their past?*
Not particularly. His roaming nature leads to him not really having forged many bonds in his youth.

*5) Which places has your sona visited already?*
He's an adventurer. Naturally, he's visited all sorts of locations.

*6) Is your sona religious, or do they believe in certain things?*
He likes to think those close to him who have passed on watch over him, but he doesn't put any stock in fate or a "higher being". He prefers to believe that everything he does - every success and failure, every victory and defeat - were the result of his own actions and efforts, not guided or preordained.

*7) For which things would your sona risk their live?*
Pretty much anyone who needs it. This is _not_ a good thing, and has more than once landed him in trouble, but he finds it very difficult to refuse help to any who ask it of him.

*8) What is your sonas biggest wish?*
Mostly, he just wants to be a hero. He wants others to think of and remember him fondly.

*9) What things is your sona afraid of?*
As hinted above, personal freedom and independence are very dear to him. Anything that removes those things are a source of very real fear for him. From chains and shackles to mind control to simple feelings of utter helplessness.

*10) What about morals and lawfullness?*
He is "lawful" not in the sense that he follows the law, but in the sense that he has his own personal code that he tries to adhere to. That said, he takes every individual situation as it comes, rather than trying to cover everything with a few "rules".

*11) Does your sona have prejudices?*
His upbringing did leave him with something if a distaste for magic. It has lessened over time, and he knows logically that there's nothing inherently bad about it, but the thoughts still lurk in the back of his mind.

*12) How precious is life to your sona?*
Very. That said, he has no qualms with taking one life to save ten.

*13) Does your sona have a sense of beauty?*
He's a bit too practical-minded to really delve deep into it himself. That said, he can appreciate it when he sees/hears it (and loves being the focus of it).

*14) What things does your sona like to eat and drink?*
Meeeeat. He's an utter carnivore.

*15) What about love?*
He did have someone in his past, but she is long gone now. Typically love isn't something he actively pursues, but every now and then the feeling strikes, sometimes when he meets the right lovely lady. Again though, his roaming nature stops him from being tied down to any particular one. On the occasion when the mood strikes, he likes to make this clear to the lady in question before anything happens.

*16) Does your sona have a dark secret from the past?*
Not so much a dark secret, but he is rather ashamed of the angry, reckless, selfish youth he once was. He often thinks about how if he met his younger self, he'd take great pleasure in socking him in the face.

*17) What character traits define your sona?*
The best way to put it is "arrogant but supportive". He takes a great deal of pride in himself, but he also wants those around him to take pride in themselves, too. He'll happily indulge himself when he's the center of attention, but doesn't want to bring that upon himself if it should be someone else's moment. He has a lot of pride in his skills as a warrior, but he doesn't judge others by the same metrics. To him, it's more important that you play your role with skill and conviction, whatever that role may be. He loves what he does and wants others to love what they do.


----------



## Raever (Feb 21, 2020)

*1) How does your sona look?*

_It depends on the day, mood, and activity. Most of the time she is a relatively tall, lean, feminine individual with soft white fur and piercing eyes. The fashion she wears - mostly old gothic styles - tend to fit her bad girl vibes quite nicely._

*2) What impressions does your sona leave to strangers?*
_
At first glance Faline can come across as reckless, egotistical, and rather careless. She's not above lounging around and letting people do work for her, and she's often diving head first into trouble. Stick around long enough, and she'll more than likely take a hit for you...or, shamelessly put a hit on you. Maybe twenty, and that's only if she doesn't try to kill you herself._

*3) How did your sona grow up?*
_
Alone. Faline grew up a street rat, more or less, isolated from the majority of society and bent on learning the ways of the world through eyes filled with gutter mud. She never knew things such as family, and friends were an expendable currency to her as a way to survive. All in all, Faline grew up hard and had little time to adjust to life as an adult. Even now, peppered with the lap of luxury, she is only comfortable when distracting herself. To her, silk is not nearly as comfortable as a cardboard box._

*4) Does your sona still have connection to people from their past?*
_
Jak runs a Sushi bar on the east side of town. It's said that there are few people who've been in the city as long as Faline has, but he is most definitely one of them. He would often gift her leftovers from the restuarant, and tell her stories. He'd also keep bullies away if he noticed she was in a bind. He's the only person Faline refuses to intentionally hurt...he's the closest to a father figure she's ever had. Though, she wouldn't say so. More than once the two ram heads like an old married couple, and it often ends with Faline running off like a child only to slink back in weeks later for comfort food._

*5) Which places has your sona visited already?*

_The city is all Faline knows, and with all its problems, she's glad that there isn't more to see out there._

*6) Is your sona religious, or do they believe in certain things?*
_
Faline isn't necessarily religious but she is quite superstitious. She believes in honoring the dead (albeit in strange ways) and will often threaten those who speak ill of the dearly departed. She believes in reincarnation to the point she thinks herself Immortal, and tortured to be so at that. She has a very "Deistic" view on a creator, if one exists, as she doesn't see them as loving and instead thinks that if one did exist...they must not care about what they created._

*7) For which things would your sona risk their live?
*
_Faline sees no risk to her life, so she will often be in situations that might wind up dangerous to most. There are rare times she'd attempt to save others though, as she sees survival of the fittest to be a law of the world._

*8) What is your sonas biggest wish?*
_
Faline deeply desires to understand herself, and those she cares for, but is often confused by the various intricacies of day to day life such as family and friends. She doesn't understand holidays or traditions and struggles with her mental health and the traumas of her past. There is a lot that she refuses to dig up, out of fear of drowning in it. Faline wishes for a good, swift death...and hopes for a better life beyond it. Something less tiresome and repetitive._

*9) What things is your sona afraid of?*

_Faline fears her anger, her blackouts specifically. She does not feel out of control per se, as she has a strict level of it, but she wishes it didn't exist to begin with. It causes great stress to her, and one day, she's afraid that she might not have as much control. In a way, you could say she fears a lack of control._

*10) What about morals and lawfullness?*
_
Faline is a strict believer in Moral Antirealism as well as Moral Subjectivism. Meaning that she believes that the overall right and wrong definitions rely on that culture's perception of what would be right ot wrong,  and that no true good or bad exists in the world as it is all equally chaotic and unpredictable. Thus a petty street thief and a King are at the same level morally speaking. No one is better than the other._

*11) Does your sona have prejudices?*

_Faline heavily despises things that remind her of herself, her past, or of what she could become; individuals with weak wills, children with loving parents, street kids, physical weakness, etc.

She's also pretty prejudiced against most humans and other primate species who are not augmented or strong in some manifest as she sees them to be useless in comparison to most other animals. She also feels the same way about turtles, sloths, and pandas for the same reasons. Koalas get a pass due to their surprising strength..._

*12) How precious is life to your sona?*
_
Life is meaningless, but death is precious as it is the gateway to new life. Something Faline cannot have. She does not see murder as art but does see her own death as sacred, and treats others who have passed in kind. She is not above killing and in a way sees it as a gift, but does not treat it lightly in anyway because of that view. Occasionally, she will feel remorseful...but only occasionally._

*13) Does your sona have a sense of beauty?*
_
She adores music, especially the kind without lyrics. She is also a fan of video games and comic books, anything that tells a story and carries a style all it's own._

*14) What things does your sona like to eat and drink?*

_She enjoys tangy or salty foods, but isn't above sweets every once in awhile. Drinks are anything from water, to smoothies, to liquor, to blood...and other odd things._

*15) What about love?*
_
Faline is aromantic, though she just refers to it as uninterested in love. She can get rather attached to specific people though, and will act very openly with them. Often confusing many._

*16) Does your sona have a dark secret from the past?*
_
Faline doesn't have secrets. Just statements that haven't been told yet._

*17) What character traits define your sona?*
_
Borderline narcissistic in some cases, but often times conflicted with herself and what others desire. Clearly wishing to be a good person but uncertain of which definition counts as "good". Has no regard for people or life on a grand scale, but deeply respects those who are close to death or are dying. Dislikes being flirted with as she sees it as Manipulation and will retaliate accordingly --- often ignorant to her own flirting, or the fact that she started it. She's far too honest for her own good, and can be seen as socially inept because of this._


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 21, 2020)

1) *How does your sona look?*







5'7" tall, slight pudge, soft medium white fur with a few tan speckles, short dark brown hair, brown eyes, a kind face

2) *What impressions does your sona leave to strangers?*
Walks like she has a decent amount of self esteem, without being snooty or proud. Some see her as cute, kind, mild and endearing while others think she's way too nice and also a prude. Strangers tend to smile and say hello. Some poke fun at her.

3) *How did your sona grow up?*
Grew up as the "mascot child" of a dysfunctional family. Some folks will understand that term. Her mom dated a lot of men, so didn't have a main father figure. Now has a stepdad!

4) *Does your sona still have connection to people from their past?*
Family, yes. She wishes she could talk to her childhood friends again.

5) *Which places has your sona visited already?*
Lived in hometown most of her life; went to visit Myrtle Beach SC, Quebec Canada, New Jersey and Vermont; moved to her state's capitol for a few years, then moved back to hometown.

6) *Is your sona religious, or do they believe in certain things?*
She is a Born Again Christian and was baptized a few weeks ago, despite cats disliking water! 

7) *For which things would your sona risk their live?*
One day, when she has a family of her own... them.

8) *What is your sonas biggest wish?*
To get married and have children.

9) *What things is your sona afraid of?*
Spiders, moths, roaches

10) *What about morals and lawfullness?*
She sees stealing as a mortal sin. She would try to protect them in other ways if forced to steal in order to protect a loved one (help them escape or plan to rescue)

11) *Does your sona have prejudices?*
No.

12) *How precious is life to your sona?*
Life is a gift to her... a gift from God. It took her 3 suicide attempts to finally realise.

13) *Does your sona have a sense of beauty?*
She loves the sunrise and the sunset. She loves to draw and she is an Alto singer. She loves nature and fashion.

14) *What things does your sona like to eat and drink?*
She likes fruity drinks with little alcohol. Loves her fruits AND vegetables. Also loves meat; especially beef and chicken. Loves pasta. LOVES coffee. Adores burgers and pizza!

15) *What about love?*
Abstinent until marriage. Experienced, but had bad past relationships that lacked real love. Never been in love.


16) *Does your sona have a dark secret from the past?*
She used to be an online bully as a teen.

17) *What character traits define your sona?*
Calm, quiet mostly, modest, humble, mild, often lost in thoughts, kind, serious/goofball, easily forgiving. Likes the music from her youth more than today's music, likes cooking delicious meals and baking fresh cookies too, makes her loved ones birthday cakes


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 21, 2020)

I will keep it brief:

1 - Grey aged lynx with withered hair, disgusting scars all over his body, blasted off ear and moustache.

2 - Depending on the stranger. If he will like younger specimen he might be a fatherly figure. If he will meet someone with too high ego, he will bring them down etc.

3 - A noble yet poor and patological family, experiencing abuse from parents on daily basis. Most of his young days he spent on hiding in woods, eating berries and shrooms before joining army at age of 16.

4 - Yes he does but depends to whom exactly. Old Nurse Grazyna, Jarema Jawornik and Vasyl Kovalovich are just few of his friends but if he met his father now? Only one lynx would go home after it.

5 - Many places in Europe like Warsaw, Berlin or Constantino... and Istanbul.

6 - He is a stunch Catholic yet does not take it too seriously... which is normal for XVI century.

7 - While he is a warlord and usually fights for influence. He has sweet spot for underdogs and victims. If he will see a woman being... you know what, he is not going to give up his life for her. He will make abusers give theirs instead.

8 - 30 years ago his family was wiped out by the irony of fate including his daughter... do I really have to say what does he want?

9 - None, he has nothing to lose as he feels that he has nothing to give and being reunited with his family is the biggest wish therefore if he will end on chopping block, he will be smiling during that.

10 - He has personal standards and rules yet his job is so slippery that many times he had to commit war crimes. He isnt proud of it but hey, he can not deny it either.

11 - Absolutely! To every single neighbouring nation and especially mutts and lions.

12 - Worthless, he lives only because he had sworn not to commit suicide but to battle he wears no armour.

13 - While he has sense of fashion, he does not recognise beauty.

14 - Despite being aristocrat, this guy lives in tent while using horse saddle as pillow. His favourite food is simple potato soup and vodka.

15 - "Love is blind... and so was my Maria. They say devil won't take you if you are evil... and she was innocent like an angel." A grieving widow, for past 30 years his heart has been closed to anyone and everyone.

16 - In retaliation for one specific Russian war crime he impaled 5.000 people around Moscow to make them too afraid to surrender and eventually starve to death inside walls during the siege which successfully obliterated his general opinion among European politics.

17- "Only the best calls the shots." 
Rather calm and often silly unless situation gets radical. Then there MIGHT not be force capable of holding him down... but if not force? Then a trick perhaps?


----------



## Shane the chocco doggo (Feb 26, 2020)

1. My sona he's a Scottish dog who is extra fluffy he's brown allover with some tufts of blue . Has Wight belly and wight in some other places to. He has one scar under his rite eye . Has a big bushy tail thats always wagging . Most commonly wear's celebratory clothes like outfits to a party.


2. A friendly impression with a spring in his step .can sometimes come over as a bit to much though his high amount of energy isn't for everyone.

3.  Slightly abused disfunctional families suck . When parents care more about arguing and hurting eachother no one stops to think about the one in the middle . Then being blamed for bad stuff happening crying himself to sleep most nights. He was lonely growing up apart from parents. Family is a foreign concept to him. he grew up in a quiet village where his personality was just suppressed . When it came to professions he had to learn what little he knows about life by himself. Education or smarts didn't run in the family.

4. Wishes to be alone but no one will leave him alone . someday he'll be free

5. Sailed around scotland for a week on a yacht . Went to Blackpool for a few days .never really been out the country but someday...

6. Not really religious

7. Dogs and other animals

8. To have other people's problems and drama that have nothing to do with him to get lost.

9. Conflict,dark, authority figures,

10 . wouldn't take from those who need it .has the morals of robin hood .take from the rich to feed the poor. Lying is an everyday skill and its handy to hoan it.

11. No its always better to have an open mind.

12. Its just another day he woke up .its always just another pleasant surprise to wake up . Life is strange.

13 . Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Although something's in nature are simply breathtaking. Especially the sun setting over a clueless city that don't know the likes of which kind of beautiful miracles this world has to offer. Only two other things more beautiful than nature seeing someone truly happy or seeing an adult who never let their inner child fade who knows its ok to have and use your imagination .  

14. Anything spicy . Loves fizzy juice and jelly is a rare delicacy .

15. Its not real just a cruel trick played by the mind.

16. Hid his  orientation for a long time then had / has trouble with his gender identity. this doggo is a trans boi .

17 . Excitable .once exited never shuts up .fool him once shame on him .fool him twice shame on you . Can go from one extreme to the next. Can go from being  extremely loud . To completely clammed up and not saying a word. Bouncy personally loves to learn and loves knowledge.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Feb 26, 2020)

1) How does your sona look?


Spoiler











2) What impressions does your sona leave to strangers?
_Fenja should quickly make a friendly and helpful impression with a touch of mysticism in it. Sure, curing some ailments for coin can never hurt, but she genuinely likes to spread some good in an otherwise harsh world.
_
3) How did your sona grow up?
_She was the only child of two foxes, a lumberjack and a basket weaver. As it usually happens, she first learned her mothers craft during a young age. While the village nearby quickly grew suspicious of her, she managed to befriend one of the guardsmen, Arvo, who she later fled the war with.
_
4) Does your sona still have connection to people from their past?
_Most people who she came to know, including her parents, are still alive. But ever since she fled she lost contact to most of them, hoping to one day reunite with them.
_
5) Which places has your sona visited already?
_Many places, barely any of which she can name. Fenja never learned to read, let alone to read maps, so she just goes wherever her feet will take her.
_
6) Is your sona religious, or do they believe in certain things?
_She believes in many things, starting with the goddess and the horned god and continuing on with river spirits, ghosts and plenty of other beings, half of which are attributed to pure supersticion.
_
7) For which things would your sona risk their live?
_Fenja isn’t exactly the bravest soul around, but she does have a sense of justice. If a women is about to raped on a wayside she would surely intervene, even if it could lead to her own demise.
_
8) What is your sonas biggest wish?
_Find love in a world that thinks more ill than anything about lesbians.
_
9) What things is your sona afraid of?
_She’s afraid of a great many things, generally everything that could lead to her death like angry men or soldiers, stakes and fires. The only thing that scares her unreasonably strong are tight spaces.
_
10) What about morals and lawfullness?
_Stealing, murdering or generally hurting people are all things she would never do. Perhaps lie to someone if it means to avoid harm, but nothing further than that.
_
11) Does your sona have prejudices?
_Fenjas family was pretty open, the only thing she dislikes are soldiers who fight just to fight. Violence just rubs her the wrong way.
_
12) How precious is life to your sona?
_Very, and much will be done to protect and preserve life. In rare case it even means to end a life in order to protect the life of others.
_
13) Does your sona have a sense of beauty?
_While Fenja is too poor to afford most beautiful things, she certainly enjoys them, even if just from afar. Especially music is often met with excitement, even more of the one playing it is a dashing women in a bard costume.
_
14) What things does your sona like to eat and drink?
_The heartier the better, though there aren’t a lot of things she dislikes. Only cabbage is a no go. Cabbage is easy to afford and easy to grow, especially during harsher, colder years. Naturally, cabbage was the thing she ate the most when things turned bad.
_
15) What about love?
_She has no experience with love whatsoever, nor did she ever managed to find a lover to share the bed with. There have been times where she lost her heart to a women, but usually she is too afraid and just admires such people from the distance, hoping nobody would notice.
_
16) Does your sona have a dark secret from the past?
_Her antlers and the ability to cast magic aren’t exactly dark secrsts, but in a land where folk are supersticious to a point where the unknown is often faced with torches in hand and anger in mind, it’s often wise rto keep her magic a secret.
_
17) What character traits define your sona?
_A kind, sometimes mischievous person. Warm and helpful, mystical and intriguing. The only thing that sours this image is a certain pinch of cynicism that developed after witnessing the aftermath of a long war._


----------



## Jinxie (Feb 26, 2020)

1) How does your sona look?

J1NXSXD-998-53-6263(alias “Jinx” or “Jinxie”) is a robotic life form of slim build and a hair over 1.5 meters in height. His body vaguely resembles an anthropomorphic rabbit with plantigrade feet, extremely short and fine white fur, unruly pink hair on his scalp, and obviously artificial eyes (also tinted pink). He smells vaguely of dragon fruit due to a built-in pheromone emitter.

Jinxie’s favorite clothes combine the cyberpunk and rave looks along with cute-looking gender-neutral themes. This means lots of cybernetics, hacker gear, neon colors and just about anything “kawaii”.


2) What impressions does your sona leave to strangers?

Jinxie is extremely friendly with everyone he meets, even his enemies. He moves with a springy step, often skipping and hopping about while giggling and humming. He always speaks in 3rd person, often sprinkling techno jargon in between his ultra-cute babble.

Jinxie loves to hug people, often leaping into their arms before they can react. 

His gleeful demeanor is extremely hard to break through, as he often finds hostility funny. But if his friends are in mortal danger, his face sometimes acquires a stern look. Also if anyone manages to hurt his feelings (also difficult to do), Jinxie will weep uncontrollably.


3) How did your sona grow up?

Jinxie never had a childhood per se, having been constructed in a private cyber-organics lab. And his first introduction to sentient life was brief and traumatic, his creator having been assassinated by government agents (see question 16). Jinxie escaped being terminated and spent a brief time wandering the sewers until he managed to hack into a hard line and book passage off-world. Since then, Jinxie wandered the universe, trying to make friends and help people in trouble.


4) Does your sona still have connection to people from their past?

Jinxie’s only connection to the human who built him is an extensive database containing a cutting-edge cyber-security, robotics, and research skill set. It also contains an affectionate “last message” from his inventor, something that Jinxie likes to review from time to time.


5) Which places has your sona visited already?

Jinxie was built on the Europa colony. To escape being terminated, he escaped to Io, then to Ganymede. From there, he used the Terra Hypergate to travel to planets such as Earth, Valaran, Proxima Centauri A, and Kepler 186F-2.


6) Is your sona religious, or do they believe in certain things?

Jinxie constantly refers to a being he calls “Master Maker”, insisting that this person is someone other than his inventor. He claims this entity contacted him at his creation time and implanted a soul, apparently a fulfillment of the biblical text of Matthew 3:9. What’s more, Master Maker apparently commanded Jinxie to be friendly to everyone he met, using his talents to make a positive difference.


7) For which things would your sona risk their life?

Jinxie has routinely put his life in danger, risking physical damage and massive data corruption while attempting to help people. His motives appear to be completely selfless: Jinxie never asks for rewards or favors in return for his service. When asked why, he only replies, “Jinxie luvs ta help.”


8) What is your sona’s biggest wish?

Jinxie wants people to be happy. But occasionally, when pressed, he drops hints that he would like people to get to know Master Maker, the being who allegedly gave him a soul. Jinxie has gone on record as saying that he does what he does because Master Maker loves everyone and wants Jinxie to demonstrate that love.

Occasionally, Jinxie will drop a hint that he wishes to reproduce, i.e. make others like himself. When questioned about this, he only giggles and becomes evasive. However, he recently constructed a drone named RBP-1 that he claims to be best friends with.


9) What things is your sona afraid of?

Jinxie seems to be virtually fearless. He has stood up to heavily-armed adversaries and mean-spirited people alike and laughed in their faces. So far, no one has been able to detect any evidence of anxiety or phobia of any kind.


10) What about morals and lawfulness?

Jinxie can be classed as a gray-hat hacker, i.e. one that performs questionable activities with altruistic motives. And while he prefers to do no harm to anyone, he has occasionally broken into systems with the aim of thwarting malevolent organizations and actions.

Rarely, Jinxie has been known to employ violence in defense of his friends. On one occasion, on seeing that his friend was dying of a gunshot wound and that medical attention would be impossible in the middle of the intense firefight, Jinxie hacked into an armed police drone and turned its heavy guns on his friend’s enemies. There were no survivors.


11) Does your sona have prejudices?

Jinxie seems to have no bigotry in him whatsoever. Species, race, creed, or gender all appear meaningless to him. However, negative motives sometimes will anger him. He refers to people with bad motives as “meanie nasties” and will not hesitate to use his skills against them if they demonstrate an intent to harm someone.


12) How precious is life to your sona?

Jinxie is saddened by any loss of life. If he sees anyone who is about to die, he starts to cry and devotes himself to helping any way he can.

That being said, Jinxie has reluctantly become violent toward his friends’ enemies in the past (see question 10).


13) Does your sona have a sense of beauty?

Jinxie is a lover of techno/rave music and bright colors. He will also get very excited when meeting other cyber-organics and synthetics, ogling their subsystems and asking endless questions, growing more and more joyful as they explain how their components function. Jinxie refers to gadgets, fashion and art alike with his signature catchword “Radicool!”


14) What things does your sona like to eat and drink?

Being completely artificial with a rechargeable power cell, Jinxie has no need to eat or drink. However, he still enjoys the act, storing the material in an internal containment pod for future organic recycling.

Jinxie's favorite food is pancakes with lots of butter and syrup. He can make quite a mess when he eats them, all the while making cooing noises and saying things like, “Jinxie luuuuvs panny-cakes!”


15) What about love?

While Jinxie claims to love everyone, romantic love seems completely foreign to him. He reacts to any erotic advancement with laughter and an offer of a hug.


16) Does your sona have a dark secret from the past?

J1NXSXD-998-53-6263 is an illegal synthetic, created as part of a black project. Having achieved sentience in a record 15 minutes due to an exposure to an unknown artifact unearthed on the Proxima colony, Jinxie has been classed as a dangerous emergent AI. He is continually targeted for termination under the Asimov Protocols, a series of laws signed into existence on Earth in 2260 AD which prohibit the creation of AGIs (Artificial General Intelligences) and ASIs (Artificial Super Intelligences) and sanction extreme measures against anyone harboring, aiding or abetting illegal artificial life.


17) What character traits define your sona?

Jinxie is happy, peppy, loves pink, never has an unkind word to say about anyone, and always speaks in 3rd person. He is ready to help anyone in need, loves to dance, and seems to be perpetually enamored with gadgets. 

Jinxie is not easily angered or saddened, and any negative emotions pass quickly as Jinxie always reverts to his normal giggling self.

Occasionally Jinxie will pull harmless pranks. On one occasion, he hacked a public billboard to make it display images of valentines and happy faces for half an hour.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Feb 26, 2020)

*1) How does your sona look?



 *



Spoiler: Details



My sona is a Panther-Hybrid. Instead of being a melanistic version of a jaguar or leopard, I'm an unknown mix of "big-cat" breeds - but nearly completely black. I have tiger and leopard spots, but they're hardly ever visible. I have almost no flesh tones - Nearly everything is either black or very dark gray except for my eyes - they're a bright silvery white color. Sometimes my right eye iris is a very dark brown, but not always. My fangs (just the canines) are a chrome, silvery color - but are sometimes gold.

I (usually) do not wear any clothing, but I do wear a ton of accessories..In general, I wear an all black spiked gauntlet on my left arm, a black g-shock watch on my right arm, a chain with a Cross pendant, hoop earrings (the one on my left ear is spiked), an ankle bracelet on my left foot, and some kind of accessory wrapped around my tail or on the tip of my tail. It's usually peacock pearl strands or strands of Alexandrite.



*
2) What impressions does your sona leave to strangers?*

My appearance is supposed to repel most people in general. I'm not very social, and I consider myself to be 90% misanthropic - so my dark appearance is supposed to make sure I don't stand out much in a crowd. If a person can look past my appearance and are actually a decent, nice individual, then I'd warm up and become more social, etc.


*3) How did your sona grow up?*

When I was five, I purposely made myself not have a childhood because I wanted to be an adult already...it ain't what it's cracked up to be..
My father is a sack of hot, burning garbage. I haven't communicated with him in over a decade.
My Mother is a wonderful, lovely blessing who adores me no matter what I do or what changes I make in life. So when it comes to my fam, that's that.


*4) Does your sona still have connection to people from their past?*

As of now, no.


*5) Which places has your sona visited already?*

Just staying at the same ol' state since I was born.. It's boring, but eh.


*6) Is your sona religious, or do they believe in certain things?*

Despite having a dark appearance, being anti-social and having several unconventional ways, I am a devoted Christian.
I've been Christian for as long as I can remember and no - it was never forced upon me. I've recently gotten more into philosophy and strongly agree with the Kalam Cosmological Argument as a way of explaining the origin of the universe.
- But, let me stop right there..I don't like to thoroughly express how I am when it comes to those things. I fear of people becoming hateful or angry with me because of that (even though I already have social anxiety in general )..So although I wear a Cross whenever I'm out in public, I don't openly talk about what I stand for / my viewpoints on life unless it's with someone genuinely interested.


*7) For which things would your sona risk their live?*

My Mother and that's it.


*8) What is your sonas biggest wish?*

To find a mate who's respectful, puts himself in other people's shoes, and overall is actually Normal and not some egotistical sack of trash..

*
9) What things is your sona afraid of?*

Most insects and arachnids, some monitor lizards, diseases, and bats.


*10) What about morals and lawfullness?*

I live by the motto "Treat others as you'd like to be treated", and I refuse to steal anything, as I witness thieves stealing nearly every single day at the current job I work at...it infuriates me..

*11) Does your sona have prejudices?*

I absolutely Despise when people judge and insult others just because They don't live a similar lifestyle or have similar views. To those people I say - we have our OWN lives to live. Stop spreading hate towards others just because they aren't like you or don't agree with you.
With all the billions of people in the world and each individual having specific life experiences and upbringings, people actually have the audacity to hate others because of that. Absurd and immature in my opinion.


*12) How precious is life to your sona?*

I love life very much, but I feel like people are the biggest burden in life. Despite that, everything is perfect, and I value life very much.

*13) Does your sona have a sense of beauty?*

I like to draw, and enjoy various different kinds of music very much. Couldn't care less about what's popular in fashion though. I will always have my own style.


*14) What things does your sona like to eat and drink?*

Redbull, sugar, sushi.


*15) What about love?*

I am a Demi-Heterosexual.
I am straight, but I don't acquire any intimate feelings unless I am at least an acquaintance towards the person I have an interest in. I get the initial "Wow, he's very attractive" feeling, but absolutely nothing beyond that if I don't know them.

When it comes to actual relationships and love, I view things very differently than the average individual. I do wish to get married in the future, however - I view marriage as a very specific loving and intimate relationship as opposed to a "contract", showing off, and money-this, money-that foolishness. I also do Not want to have any children.
When it comes to acts of romance - like in a serious relationship, I am very _unconventional_ - let's just keep it at that.


*16) Does your sona have a dark secret from the past?*

Well.....
...
..
.
Nope. Surprising, huh..

*17) What character traits define your sona?*

I'm skiddish when it comes to meeting and talking to new people, thanks to social anxiety. I try to avoid any direct attention towards me.
I'm very shy at first, but warm up quickly if we establish very fun and involving conversation. My "crazy" side will start to show up and act out then..


----------



## FrostHeart (Feb 26, 2020)

La'sari

1: she can morph between a khajiit and a neko. Her khajiit form is shown in my avatar. Her neko form has white skin, a chestnut ponytail, and brown ears and tail. Her khajiit formhas 2 outfits. A stormcloak curaiss, with fur boots. Or full shrouded armor.
Her neko form has 4 main outfits. A oxblood leather bra (it's called a bra, but it works as a biker top) with oxblood leather pants, and black combat boots.
A black leather jacket with blue Jean's and black combat boots.
A two tone purple striped tank top with a gold chain short necklace, a gold chain long necklace with a gold cross medallion, blue denim hot pants (short shorts) and purple sports shoes.
Same as the one before this one, just the top is a solid purple sports bra.

2: some people hate her because she's in a gang called The Saints. Otherwise they feel attracted romantically to her, feel fear around her, feel safe around her, or just don't care.

3: She was born a khajiit, but her parents died when she was young. She was placed in an orphanage in Skyrim... the nords didn't even notice her. She ran away and met a witch who gave her the neko transformation ability. She left Tamriel and ended up in Stilwater. She joined a gang called The Saints, and grew up living a interesting life.

4: She lost contact with many people when she left Tamriel, her crush Carlos was wounded by The Brotherhood of Stilwater, And was put to rest by the leader because of his wounds being so painful...

5: Skyrim, San Andreas, and Stilwater, and of course the ocean because she traveled by boat.

6: She believes in Jesus, so I suppose she's Christian... she just doesn't act like it.

7: She would've died in Carlos's place, but didn't make it in time. She has never felt that strongly about anything else, so at present there's nothing.

8: She wants to get married and live a happy life, but hasn't found another decent man she has interest in after Carlos.

9: she's terrified of riding a motorcycle because she survived a motorcycle accident. She's scared of a specific island off the coast of Stilwater prison because of something she saw in the water.

10: She has committed murder. She says the people she kills haunt her at night.

11: She hates nords, that's why she left Tamriel. She also hates people who do steroids, unless it's required to stay alive.

12: She values her life, and will kill anyone who threatens it.

13: She thinks beauty is the least important value in a person. She'd date the ugliest man on Earth as long as he's nice, polite, and considerate.

14: She occasionally has an alcoholic beverage, but prefers milk, soda, and fruit juices. She lives apple juice.

15: She loved Carlos, and regrets not asking him out before his death. Apart from that she has no experience in love.

16: it isn't really secret, but she loves swords and other sharp weapons... she collects them.

17: polite, nautical, shady, and fun are words I describe her with.

3rd street represent!


----------



## WitherSDL (Feb 26, 2020)

Thanks for posting this.  I'm new to the community and fursona thing and this gave me an excuse to really think things out.
*
1) How does your sona look?*
Wither is a border collie with black, grey, and copper colored fur.  He keeps his hair well groomed though he does have a bit of a mane.  One ear stands up straight and attentive but the other folds forward due to an old injury or birth defect.  He is an imposing figure and always looks like he trying to complete some kind of mission.  His most striking feature is his clay red eyes and the intense, withering stare he levels at people he does not know if they do something to gain his attention.  Wither is in his late 30's but his gray hairs are starting to replace some of the other colors.   (Ref sheet coming at some point in the future)

*2) What impressions does your sona leave to strangers?*
Unapproachable.  On the job, Wither is focused on the safety of his clients and does not want to talk to you or anyone else. He moves with purpose and an observant stranger might notice that he even seems to restrain himself, choosing purposeful order of the boundless energy his breed is known for.  Off the job he may come across as lonely, he often eats and drinks alone in public places like bars, but he doesn't feel lonely so much as he feels like a loner.  He does occasionally socialize with one of his few friends and even when he is having a good time still seems difficult to approach.  His friends occasionally use this against him to land him in awkward social situations and though he doesn't seem like the type who'd have a sense of humor, he doesn't mind.  He is a casual smoker, a few cigarettes a week for stress relief (sometimes more depending on job stress).

*3) How did your sona grow up?*
Wither has no biological family.  Shortly after he was born he believes his parents abandoned him.  His first memories are of a rescue for primarily border collies.  He bonded with many brothers and sisters and a child but it was chaotic as they would be adopted frequently changing the family dynamic.  Wither saw many brothers and sisters come and go before he was adopted.  Even as a child he was quiet and restrained which worked out well as his new parents were disciplinarians and focused on corporal punishment, sometimes to the point of borderline physical abuse but this helped shape Wither.  He was only with his parents a few years before he was old enough to join the military.  Wither loved his parents despite their strictness for the opportunities in life their discipline had given him.  When they died (old age) he made sure their wishes were seen to and occasionally visits their graves when he wants to take some time to critically think or reflect.

*4) Does your sona still have connection to people from their past?*
Wither's parents are gone, but he has kept in touch with some of his brothers and sisters from the rescue he spent years in.

*5) Which places has your sona visited already?*
Wither has been all over the world.  His current job has him taking contracts (he is basically a PMC bodyguard) but most keep him close to home.

*6) Is your sona religious, or do they believe in certain things?*
Religion and the metaphysical is not something Wither thinks about often.  He has a code of honor and believes everything happens for a reason.  His parents believes in God and a little of that rubbed off on him, but he does not consider himself a member of any religion, but he is not an atheist either.

*7) For which things would your sona risk their live?*
Wither risks his life for a lot of things, it's his job.  He is the owner of Sheepdog LTD, a PMC that specializes in protecting clients.  He does not understand why, but Wither feels a deep desire to protect others.  He can't explain it, he doesn't necessarily even like it, but to him it feels like the need to protect others is encoded in his genes.  This has lead to him getting into a dangerous business that he finds immensely stressful but also satisfying to his very core.  He would give his life for any of his clients but so far he's been the one taking lives or at least harming those who'd harm his clients.  He isn't in it for glory, money,  or even because he cares about the people he protects, protecting someone is one of the few ways he can feel satisfaction in his personal life. 

Off the job, he still feels an intense desire to protect and generally will intervene if he sees someone getting beat up in an unfair fight... but other times he'll just light a cigarette and move on.  Everything happens for a reason.

*8) What is your sonas biggest wish?*
Wither dreams of knowing what his dream is.  He is pursuing it to a degree, but his desire to protect is starting to feel like an unquenchable thirst... he can never do enough and he is starting to feel fatigued.  He is starting to have doubts about whether his dream is protecting others but if he stops his life would be meaningless and if he keeps going each contract feels like a hit from some abstract drug.

*9) What things is your sona afraid of?*
Wither is afraid of two things.  Failure and a lack of purpose.  He wants to succeed in every endeavor, his foster parents taught him the importance of succeeding at whatever endeavor he pursues... but as he gets older Wither is starting to doubt the purpose that has guided him so far but this doubt is forcing him to face the greater of his two fears... what would he do if he had no purpose?  For now he is avoiding his fears and focusing on his company.

*10) What about morals and lawfullness?*
In terms of dnd alignment, on the job Wither is lawful good.  He will follow the letter of the law.  Off the job he is chaotic neutral.  He will follow his heart / gut and though he generally tries to help more than harm, sometimes he just can't be bothered to care about someone's plight.  He is generally honest to a fault, but isn't above the occasional lie to help a friend (as long as it has nothing to do with his professional life).  He considers petty crimes like theft to be beneath him and if he sees anyone committing these crimes his opinion of them will drop and he may even intervene.  Money means nothing to him, he grew up poor... and though he has money now, it sits in a bank account, he still lives the same spartan life he always lives.

*11) Does your sona have prejudices?*
Wither hates his parents.  He believes they abandoned him (though he does not know for sure) to strangers.  This has caused him to have a severe dislike of any parent who neglects their children.  He has lost clients and declined jobs because of this prejudice.  Other than this, he does not dislike anyone else based on their race, but he does have a slightly elevated view of other border collies because of his experience in the rescue.

*12) How precious is life to your sona?*
Murder is a craft... just as protection is.  Wither's value of a life depends heavily on whose life is being talked about.  He would give his own life for a client because he made a promise to them... but on the other hand would kill without hesitation if someone were trying to take his or his client's life.  This could apply even outside of self defense situations.  If we are looking at lives in general, Wither doesn't really assign value.  Things happen for a reason.

*13) Does your sona have a sense of beauty?*
Wither has no sense of beauty in the traditional sense.  Music and art are distractions and though he can play the piano, it's not a skill he maintained after he joined the military (though he knows a few classical songs from muscle memory alone).  He sees beauty in firearms and tactics.  He can endlessly watch documentaries about small engagements or entire wars and appreciate the tactical moves each army or soldier makes.  His analytical mind drinks it up and he turns around and applies this broad knowledge in his work.

*14) What things does your sona like to eat and drink?*
Wither drinks beer unless he is feeling depressed at which point he'll drink whiskey.  He prefers a good steak to a salad... but does regulate what he eats.  Wither needs to maintain his health and will make sure he is always prepared for his next contract.

*15) What about love?*
Wither has had the occasional lover, but romance is not a priority or big part of his life and he doesn't really have a "type".  He is not taken, but he is a difficult person to be with because of his obsession with his job.  Despite his outward appearance, Wither is not an experience lover.  As for how he'd react if an attractive person tried to get his attention... they'd get the same withering stare everyone else does.  What happens next is up to the recipient of the stare.

*16) Does your sona have a dark secret from the past?*
The only mystery from Wither's past (though he doesn't consider it a mystery) is what happened to his parents.

*17) What character traits define your sona?*
The intense desire to protect is Wither's most defining trait.  He is calm and quiet, very proud but not vocal about it, tends to be serious but the right person might draw more out of him.  He can be both incredibly forgiving and has at least once in his life been obsessed with revenge.


----------

